# Georgia Grand Lodge Caught In Open Racism



## Squire Bentley (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2009/06/my-brothers-keeper-open-racism-in-georgia-freemasonry/


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 22, 2009)

That is pathetic.  I hope the WM wins his lawsuit.


----------



## rhitland (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds like a knucklehead got some power and brought on some goofy charges.....seen that tatic used before just not this hot of topic cannot wait to see the outcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 22, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## nick1368 (Jun 22, 2009)

will be interesting to see how this plays out....thanks for sharing


----------



## owls84 (Jun 23, 2009)

This ought to be a good one. Sounds like to me the WM made some Past Masters mad by change, because he is doing what he felt Freemasonry was set up to do. Wow. I can't think of an instance where I have witnessed this.....  - Josh said sarcastically


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 23, 2009)

Seems to me that the "Violation of moral obligation of keeping peace and harmony in the craft" falls on the ones making the charges.


----------



## Luke (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not really sure what went on. 
So, the WM initiated, passed and raised a black guy. All of which was voted on by his lodge. He met any and all requirements and was made a mason. Then what happened? The WM paraded him around and this pissed off some REALLY old school people?

I don't understand. I think I'm in favor of the WM. Right?
Luke


----------



## JEbeling (Jun 24, 2009)

Think its more stuipity.. ! bunch of ego's in the way.. ? Grand Master should be picking up a few due's cards.. ! don't need them in Masonary.. !


----------



## Robert Marshall (Jun 29, 2009)

Its too bad that along with recent positive publicity, we continue to get things like this.


----------



## JTM (Jun 29, 2009)

will someone explain this in layman's terms?


----------



## rhitland (Jun 30, 2009)

From what I gather the WM is suing GL of Georgia to strip them of their tax exempt status for allowing his charges to go to trial. Their tax exempt staus is based on the fact that they restrict no one from their membership according to their race, color or creed just like ours in Texas and since the charges brought on him are for allowing a black man to join he sued them to try and strip their tax status. I bet alot of purple from across the country and world have their eyes on this story.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 1, 2009)

close...

Gate City is really asking for a restraining order to prevent their charter from being yanked.  The end result may well be the tax exempt status getting pulled because of the charges being raised and the lodge asking to have it stopped.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 1, 2009)

Goofy charters, so many Masons hold that more dear than the Brother sitting next to them, I guess that means Masonry is based on physical aspects and objects more than a mental objective at least to them. 
In the end though I guess it takes all kinds of folks to keep this intresting and help make us all better people so, so mote it be!


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 1, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Goofy charters, so many Masons hold that more dear than the Brother sitting next to them, I guess that means Masonry is based on physical aspects and objects more than a mental objective at least to them.



Well said.


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 1, 2009)

like I said.. ! its time for the Grand Master to pick some "Dues Cards".. !
He needs in the middle of this.. !


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 1, 2009)

Gates City is in the right on this one.  They accepted the petition of a black man, voted him in, entered, passed and raised him.  It appears that charges were filled and in some jurisdications if charges are filled the GL has no choice but to move forward with them.  If this is the case in GA I do not know, but it is in some areas.  The GM has apparently made the statement that Gates City lodge did nothing wrong and wants the charges dropped.

I do believe that there is plenty of room for discussion on taking this public but sometimes it seems we have to be dragged kicking and screaming to do whats right and in this case doing what we profess to do anway "treat all men on the level and by the square".


----------



## owls84 (Jul 2, 2009)

It was my understanding that, in TX at least, if a form 1 is filed it just means an investigation must be done. It doesn not mean that formal charges will be drawn as in this instance. I thought the GM has the call to dismiss the charges with out them being taken to this lenth and even punish the Brother for making the "false" claim. If this is the case what is stopping anyone from just getting mad and filling a form 1 on another Brother if there were no reprecussions. 

My $0.02: 
It sounds as if the GM could have been pressured by the multiple Past Masters in the area that filed the Charges to persue the charges. Sounds like to me the GM may have thought that he would keep the peace by allowing the charges play out with the intent to have them dismissed later or have a minimal repremand handed out just to please the multiple past masters that filed. Maybe he thought he would keep the "peace" of the Grand Lodge by doing this but didn't take into consideration the legal obligation. If thats the case maybe he should be at fault for not thinking this through and trying to play politics with such a moral issue. Regardless of the reasons I can tell you that this is not an isolated incident and happens in more than just GA. Maybe this will open some people's eyes.


----------



## webstermason (Jul 5, 2009)

It made Sunday's Houston Chronicle- Section A. Couldn't find it online except to go to the Alanta Journal Constitution site and do a search.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jul 5, 2009)

*Black Member Tests Message of Masons in Georgia Lodges*



webstermason said:


> It made Sunday's Houston Chronicle- Section A. Couldn't find it online except to go to the Alanta Journal Constitution site and do a search.



Here you go...

Black Member Tests Message of Masons in Georgia Lodges 



> Although the rules of Freemasonry do not say that members must be white, and there are numerous Hispanics, Asians and other ethnicities represented in lodges across the state, the Grand Master of Georgia decreed that the complaints would be heard in a Masonic trial that could have resulted in expulsion of a lodge or members of it.



But the rules do state what our members must be... Ah, answering in the negative; gotta love it 

It just goes to show the old adage; If you don't take of politics, politics will take care of you. Does anyone recall the big deal re: the sailor from Corpus Christi?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 5, 2009)

_Freemasonry has traditionally been a tolerant and diverse fraternity that forbids discussion of politics, religion and other potentially divisive topics, said Christopher L. Hodapp, a 32nd-degree Mason and the author of “Freemasons for Dummies.” 

Mr. Hodapp scoffed at the complaints against Gate City, which said in part that the lodge had violated the “ancient landmarks” and “immemorial usages” of Freemasonry._ 

Was'nt this guy a member on here?

_Last year, a West Virginia Masonic leader was expelled for proposing to loosen the rules that kept the state’s mainstream chapters all white._

Sad sad sad


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes and he still is as far as I know.  Bro Chris is also the author Freemasonry for Dummies and several other books.  His blog has been chronicling the drama out of GA for some time.  He was one of the first to publicly cry "B*LLSH*T" when charges were filled against Gates Lodge and has been a strong supporter of Gates for some time now.

Yes there was some issues in WVA last year when a PGM was expelled, I havent seen much about it lately other than a lawsuit was filled there also.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes and he still is as far as I know.  Bro Chris is also the author Freemasonry for Dummies and several other books.  His blog has been chronicling the drama out of GA for some time.  He was one of the first to publicly cry "B*LLSH*T" when charges were filled against Gates Lodge and has been a strong supporter of Gates for some time now.

Yes there was some issues in WVA last year when a PGM was expelled, I havent seen much about it lately other than a lawsuit was filled there also.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Yes and he still is as far as I know.  Bro Chris is also the author Freemasonry for Dummies and several other books.  His blog has been chronicling the drama out of GA for some time.  He was one of the first to publicly cry "B*LLSH*T" when charges were filled against Gates Lodge and has been a strong supporter of Gates for some time now.
> 
> Yes there was some issues in WVA last year when a PGM was expelled, I havent seen much about it lately other than a lawsuit was filled there also.




You can say that agin Wing........ oh you did cool then.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 7, 2009)

sigh dang double post


----------



## owls84 (Jul 24, 2009)

So I'm thinking more and more on this and how this could directly affect us in TX. My question is, if found guilty, could the Grand Lodge of TX possibly lose their Tax Exempt Status by not unrecognizing an orginization that allows racism? 

From the article: 
This is not Freemasonry in the 21st Century. This is not tolerable, on a personal level or from a Grand Lodge level, especially our Grand Lodges are an electable body from the craft lodge. Recognition of Georgian Freemasonry must be held in questioned especially if they are so ignorant to hold these ideas to be Moral Laws.  If in fact they do then Recognition must be terminated.


----------



## Skogie (Jul 24, 2009)

Arizona faced this same problem over 15 years ago.  It was resolved with the Grand Master at that time hitting it with a large Setting Maul, squashing it, stomping on it and burying it in a hole facing East to West and 6 ft. in depth.  Then pouring wet cement on it.

AZ now recognizes Prince Hall Lodges and have several black men who are members of AZ. Lodges.  We can also visit each others Lodges.  There is a certain protocol that must be followed however. 

We also have a native Pima Indian who is a Past Master of Scottsdale No. 43 in Scottsdale, AZ.

It took a couple years of legislative action at the annual Communications and some negotiating with Prince Hall Grand Lodge to have this arrangement.

Some of the old PM's were very upset.  

When the Resolution passed at Grand Lodge and the vote count was taken, there were 375 votes cast.  374 in favor of recognition, 1 against.  

There was dead silence for about 5 seconds after the vote was announced then, suddenly, one brother started clapping, then another, then another, and the entire assembly then stood up for roaring and cheering with a 2 minute long hand clap.

I think that at that moment I was never more proud to be a Mason than anytime before or since.

Richard Skoglund, PM
Secretary
Payson Lodge No. 70
Payson, Arizona


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW! That's awesome!


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 24, 2009)

interesting post


----------



## rhitland (Jul 24, 2009)

Trully inspiring, thanks for that story fills me with hope!! 374 to 1 that is just to cool way to be my AZ Brothers.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jul 26, 2009)

Brothers, tell me what you think of this.  Kentucky is one of ten states left that does not recognize Prince Hall Masonry. In the last two weeks the GM of KY has issued an edict proclaiming it unmasonic conduct discuss anyone's race, creed, or religion in a masonic lodge. He goes on to state there is nothing in our constitution to prohibit the acceptance of any man on these grounds.  I don't know what the reaction of this edict will be, but in my opinion its long overdue.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 26, 2009)

A good strong statement and as you said long over due.  It wont stop people from doing it, but it at least sends the message that it wont be tolerated if found out about.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 26, 2009)

It is wierd we as Masons need edicts to treat people on the level. Long overdue is an understatment though. As long they can talk of religion on general terms I agree with that 100%.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 17, 2009)

*Now is the time*

I recently ran across this post...holy smokes!






Brethren, I'm sure most of you have heard of, read about, spoken of, or at least browsed something about the events at Gate City 2 in Atlanta, GA. The specific events regarding my membership and possibly the membership of thousands of others in Georgia (in reference to "non-white"). The Brethren and I would like thank everyone for their continued support of Gate City throughout this endeavor. 

I would also like to personally thank the Brethren that I've met either in person, on the phone, or here. Your support has strengthened my resolve and installed in me a positive relevancy regarding the Craft that nothing or no one can ever take from me. I would also like to speak a moment on the issue of relevancy. 

Georgia Freemasonry and Freemasonry in general is at pivotal point in history. An edict by the Grand Lodge of GA has been issued in short stating that no reference will be made to exclude any petitioner with regard to race, color, or national origin in any of the lodges falling under the Grand Lodge of GA. You can find out more about that here: http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.co ... orgia.html. Its a step in the right direction and hopefully a few more steps can be made toward the survival of the Craft and further cement the lessons learned from these events into at least the Georgia Masonic Code and law. 

The Grand Lodge will meet on October 27-28 for Annual Communication in Macon, GA where some important bills will be put to vote. Some of the important bills include six bills constructed by Gate City's own illustrious Brother David Llewellyn, will be presented at this time. I will post the bills for your reading. For those of you that have linking capability, your help would be appreciated. 

But, I said all that to say this. Now is the time Brethren, that we should all come together in the spirit of Craft and ensure that we survive and provide the correct example of Freemasonry to future generations. No time is more relevant than now in changing the face of Freemasonry and showing the Craft in the reverent light in which it should always be displayed. Now is the time that you can further your support for Freemasonry and Gate City 2. Please come out to support the bills presented by Brother Llewellyn and the other Brethren that will help the Craft grow. Many of you have been waiting for the right time to make a positive impact on the Craft and I say to you Brethren. Now is the time. Thanks for allowing me the room to post and thanks again for all the continued support. 

Brother Victor Marshall


----------



## LRG (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Now is the time*

Brother Marshall has the strength of an army of Angels'.
And thank you for not giving up on the craft. A many thanks to all those whom chose to fight for Light.

It would be a great day for humanity, to have GLoT declare an edict of the same.


Thank you Blake for sharing this information and staying in touch with B/Marshall


----------



## owls84 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Now is the time*



LRG said:


> Brother Marshall has the strength of an army of Angels'.
> And thank you for not giving up on the craft. A many thanks to all those whom chose to fight for Light.
> 
> It would be a great day for humanity, to have GLoT declare an edict of the same.
> ...



+ 1,000,000. I could not agree more. I hope that Grand Jurisdictions around the country take note of what is happening in GA and take a proactive approach so we do not have to be reactive.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 14, 2009)

Tibits from Georgia's 2009-2010 Grand Lodge Session:

1. Each bill submitted to modify the code with respect to race (to be explicitly inclusive) failed to pass.

2. Each edict of the outgoing 2008-2009 Grand Master failed to be approved, and has therefore expired and is no longer in effect.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 14, 2009)

Not surprised.


----------



## Jamesb (Nov 17, 2009)

blake said:


> Tibits from Georgia's 2009-2010 Grand Lodge Session:
> 
> 1. Each bill submitted to modify the code with respect to race (to be explicitly inclusive) failed to pass.
> 
> 2. Each edict of the outgoing 2008-2009 Grand Master failed to be approved, and has therefore expired and is no longer in effect.



What does this mean?


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 17, 2009)

It means that the Grand Lodge of Georgia has failed to denounce their open racism.


----------



## Jamesb (Nov 17, 2009)

I meant what does this mean for the rest of us.  Since they feel as if the basic tenents of masonry are only applied spiratically.  Does this mean that the members of the GA GL will be getting called out by other GL's?  I guess I will not be visiting any lodges in GA for a while, as I take my obligation seriously.
I also guess that Texas will be in the same boat here soon if #9 passes.  I tell you this though, #9 passes and I will not be a mason much longer after.  Same if I were in GA right now I would've moved my membership to another GL.Sometimes it makes me wonder and pisses me off.(no offense)  This is not what masonry is about and it's stupid to think it is.(opinion)


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm with you 100% JamesB.  

What this means is that some Grand Lodge in the country should withdraw their recognition of the GL of Georgia.  I guarantee it won't be us here in Texas first, if at all.  These recent "masonic" actions should have a lot of people doing some soul-searching.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 17, 2009)

The Shelton to Mr. Shelton.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 17, 2009)

Withdrawing recognition would be an awesome resolution to present, if indeed it falls under the "resolutionable" category.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)

Jamesb said:


> I meant what does this mean for the rest of us.  Since they feel as if the basic tenents of masonry are only applied spiratically.  Does this mean that the members of the GA GL will be getting called out by other GL's?  I guess I will not be visiting any lodges in GA for a while, as I take my obligation seriously.
> I also guess that Texas will be in the same boat here soon if #9 passes.  I tell you this though, #9 passes and I will not be a mason much longer after.  Same if I were in GA right now I would've moved my membership to another GL.Sometimes it makes me wonder and pisses me off.(no offense)  This is not what masonry is about and it's stupid to think it is.(opinion)



The resolution failing to pass in GA that are pertaing to racism or race will not effect them in a Masonic way but maybe publicly is things go bad with law suits all over the country but otherwise they are still legal as an eagle b/c they turn around and say they allow all races to APPLY. 
Us on the other hand are in a whole other boat with res. 9 that would make us illregular and recognition would be drawn by most if not all other GL's.


----------



## LRG (Nov 17, 2009)

Georgia breaks my heart and i hope they feel good for what they have done.


----------



## JEbeling (Nov 18, 2009)

We have enough trouble running our own Grand Lodge.. ! Its sad but thier just going to have to work out their own problems... ! Other Grand Lodges getting involved will just make the problem worse.. ! time will take care of this.. ! and a few good masonic funerals.. !


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 21, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> We have enough trouble running our own Grand Lodge.. ! Its sad but thier just going to have to work out their own problems... ! Other Grand Lodges getting involved will just make the problem worse.. !



Recognition is one of tools Freemasonry has to keep GLs in compliance with Ancient Landmarks keeping things 'on the square'.  It used to be used a lot more often than has has been recently from what I read.  Becoming so PC that we are afraid to do what needs to be done will be the downfall of this country and this fraternity.



JEbeling said:


> time will take care of this.. ! and a few good masonic funerals.. !



Yea well the civil rights act passed what 30 something years ago..._ HOWs _that working out so far?  To me, and I mean no disrespect, both of those are cop outs for not doing whats right.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 21, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Yea well the civil rights act passed what 30 something years ago... whos that working out so far?  To me, and I mean no disrespect, both of those are cop outs for not doing whats right.



+1.


----------

